# Soy...Good or Bad?



## JudyK (Dec 17, 2009)

It wouldn't be fair to ignore those who believe otherwise, howSome medical professionals, going back almost 60 years, think that soy promotes the formation of goiters, slowing thyroid function and ultimately causing thyroid disease. Studies have been conflicting as to the veracity of this, some showing a connection between soy and thyroid disease and others attributing it to a myriad of factors including iodine deficiency and the presence of other goiter-inducing substances in the body.

Go to: Guest Author Kathleen Baker Discusses Soy and the Thyroid

http://eyesee.typepad.com/hyperthyr...leen-baker-discusses-soy-and-the-thyroid.html


----------

